# Horrible Fish People!!!!



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi!

So I have a friend. She's a good friend, but not a good fish keeper. A few months ago I went to her house, and while we were looking at books on her shelf, I pulled one out and discovered a 1 gallon fish tank filled with black water and things floating around in it. Then I saw a Betta swim to the front!!
I pointed it out to her, and she said, "There's my Betta!! I forgot about him!"
I almost flipped out!!!
Then I can back a couple months later to find the same Betta in the same tank with clear water, but it was so skinny that it could barely swim and you could almost see through it!!!!! I asked when was the last time she fed it and she said "A couple months ago. Then I lost its food. I forgot to buy some more." 
I almost exploded!!! I asked if she had any bread and she asked why. I said so I could feed that poor fish. She told me "You don't need to feed it bread crumbs!!! It's so skinny, it might explode if it eats anything."I left.
We were talking a few weeks ago. I asked about her Betta and she said it died the day after I left and she totally forgot about it and that the dead Betta was still in the tank!!!!!! I got so mad I made her go and flush it down the toilet.....
Then, she informed me last night that she was buying another Betta!!!!!!!! Now I'm furious!!!! She came over today and walked by my 20 gallon, and slapped the side of the tank!!! On of the fish jumped about an inch out of the water he was scared so bad!!! I told her to get away from the tank and to never do that again.
I then asked her why she was getting a Betta. She informed me that she didn't like the betas, but that she only thinks their colors are pretty!!!!!!
She has got me so mad and furious!!!!!:evil: Why do people do things like that!!!!!????? Ughhhhh!!!! It makes me feel so bad for the next Betta she gets!!!
Sorry for the rambling......:-( I just hate when people treat their fish so badly..... I don't think you should buy it if you don't care for it......
Why don't you guys share your stories of horrible Betta/fish care? Thanks for reading and have a nice day!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If she likes colors, there are plenty of stuffed fish toys that would match her decor. I think she AND the fish would be much better off if she limited her future purchases to something like this:


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with you completely!!! That kind of gave me a laugh though!:lol:


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

She shouldn't have pets if she "forgets" about them like that, and the disrespect she showed towards your tank! Even little kids know not to tap on the glass, much less smack it.

I'm sorry you had to watch her fish go through that, and hopefully you can talk her out of buying another if she hasn't yet, or at least help her take care of it properly.

If she only likes them for their colors, maybe she should buy a pot of flowers.


----------



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope this friend don't have kids, I come to tears when I read what she had done, omg I just brought a betta that was sick when I got him I took him back to the pet shop were I got him and they made me cry lucky I found a awesome pet shop owner that saved my newest family member his name is SinBaddy


----------



## Hollis (Feb 27, 2014)

I went through a similar situation when I was little. I was probably 8 and she was 14, her mom sold avon and my mom ordered stuff from her and when we went to pick it up the girl asked me if I wanted to see her new fish. She had four bettas in little Kritter keepers all lined up on her dresser and I thought they were the neatest things ever (I had never seen bettas before). Anyways we went home and quite a few months later my mom had ordered more stuff and while we were there I asked her if I could see them again, she told me that a few days after we left her mom bought her a new dresser so she sat them on the floor and she was going through her clothes and she piled the ones she was getting rid of ON TOP on them!! And a few weeks ago (before we picked up the makeup the second time) when she finally got around to bagging the clothes up she found them. They were all dead. I can still remember thinking that if I had clothes sitting on my floor for months my momma would have skinned me alive and rolled me in salt. But aleast as far as I know she never got anymore fish.


----------



## Keltera (Feb 21, 2014)

I have nightmares of doing this, that i forget about my fish and pets and relies months later that they existed, i run back to there tanks to find them and cant find them anywhere. but to ACTUALLY do this?? they should be charged with animal cruelty...


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Keltera said:


> I have nightmares of doing this, that i forget about my fish and pets and relies months later that they existed, i run back to there tanks to find them and cant find them anywhere. but to ACTUALLY do this?? they should be charged with animal cruelty...


Those dreams are the worst. Ever since I got my first pet back in elementary school, 99% of my nightmares have been about my pets dying from my actions/neglect. Even animals I don't own, like a goldfish that melted in my hands when I tried to move it to clean water.

Animal welfare laws sadly don't cover any cold-blooded animals like fish, so unless she was also neglecting a mammal reporting her wouldn't do anything. Which is frankly ridiculous, but there you go.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone who treated any animal like that, would not be someone I considered a friend. It's why I dislike my uncle and rarely speak to him unless I have to. He does a lot of things with his animals I disagree with and so I don't really want him in my life. 

I also don't understand how anyone could have something as disgusting as a tank full of putrid water with dead and rotting fish inside sitting in their bedrooms for weeks. I'm sure these are the same kind of people that then complain when they find a hair in their food.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

wow, that was a slow painful death!, how sad  please tell her not to get another betta ever again!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the concern! 
I have tried my best to convince her no to buy another, but now she wants to buy a HOT PINK BABY BETTA THIS WEEKEND!!! I told her that she wouldn't be able to find a hot pink baby and now she's mad at me!!!:evil:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I found the PERFECT hot pink fish for her! (Well, one is a mammal, not a fish, but....)

Exhibit #1 - a HOT PINK CLOWNFISH! Only $12.52 on this site.










Exhibit #2 - a HOT PINK DOLPHIN! Only $24.99 here.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my god...some people. I've come across people like that and they make me want to rip my hair out and burn it. I usually talk about bettas at school [my binders have giant pictures of each one of my bettas on them xD] and about 90% of my class has _had_ bettas. One of my friends was like 'oh I had bettas but they died because I forgot to feed them and I flushed it down the toilet lol' I just nodded but anger flared up quickly. And this kid that I don't get along with was like 'Yeah I had bettas too but they killed eachother.' My reaction was priceless. I was like 'You.Aren't.Supposed.to.Keep.Them.Together.' I MEAN EVEN PETCO KNOWS THAT. ALSO, today, I saw this 12-13 year old picking up a 0.5 gallon _divided_ tank while I was looking at bettas today. I almost went up and smacked her xD. And I swear to God I'm not even exaggerating; half my class said that they had a betta but they killed eachother. I almost lost it.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Your friend seems like not the sort of friend you should have. I was in a realtionship for awhile with someone like your friend..she just generally sucked at caring for any living animal. She had snakes,dogs,rabbits, and fish. The three rabbits she kept in a GERBIL cage. (All three ended up tragically passing away) Two of her dogs have been hit by cars, and she had a betta fish she housed in about .25 gallons of water WITH a turtle and then she had two in .5 gallons in her bathroom, then when she thought "they were too much upkeep" she just flushed them. People suck...and their incredibly cruel. I'm sorry for all you've witnessed and had to go through...I hope your friend either never EVER gets a fish again or wises up and learns how to take care of them.


----------



## mawriealert (Feb 27, 2014)

Man, if i ever had anybody slap my tanks.. I'll slap them


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

There was this little girl that I always hung out with back in North Carolina, and she had NO respect for my tank rules. My number 1 tank rule is don't tap on the glass. And she HIT it. I got so pissed off and she just _laughed_ . Then one day I came back from the lake and I found her in my room [mom gave her permission to get in the house whenever she wanted, even if we're at our real house in Virginia which is insane]. I told everyone not to turn the bubbler on because it moves Milo's surface way too much and he hates it, and when I came in, she was with my idiot brother plugging the bubbler in. I chased them out. THEN the next day I came in to see them trying to FEED Milo. Which brings me to another story which I even posted a thread about-

So, my brother was jealous that I got a fish [since he always kinda liked fish] about a week after I got Milo. So, he took his anger out by trying to kill Milo. My other brother [his twin, the one that tries to avoid trouble] and my younger sister came up to me telling me to go upstairs. So I went upstairs to my room and I saw Milo's tank COVERED in pellets. He dumped half the bottle into his tank and Milo's stomach was huge. I was so pissed and worried. I immediately grabbed my blue net and started getting all the pellets out. I was collecting pellets for half an hour >.< thank God Milo only got like 5. After I started rushing to get them out, he knew he shouldn't eat them xD. I will probably always hold that against him.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tragically, that's not all the story....
She walked up to my Betta tank and started to turn off the light above it!!! I asked her what she was doing and she tried to tell me that betas DONT NEED LIGHT!!!! I (tried) to politely tell her that she was wrong and that the light was also helping to keep my tank warm (I'm saving for a bigger tank and heater)
Then she tried to tell me that betas DIDNT LIKE heat or light!!!!


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

My response to something like that: Oh, so you think you know how my fish are supposed to be kept? Please tell again why yours is dead and mine aren't.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

that's terrible. I hope you can convince her out of getting another


----------



## Unborn (Feb 17, 2014)

Please, get her this:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Why, or how, exactly are you two friends? Because she sounds pretty self-centered and immature. And if she's purposely trying to upset you and/or harm your pets - then is it really worth investing our time and energy into this "friendship?" Only you can answer that question - but if I were in this situation, I'd give some thought as to whether this is someone who I want to spend time with. You sound a lot more mature than she does, IMO.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Personally, I would be straight up with her.


Just say "Hey, if you can't "remember" you had a fish..you shouldn't have any."


In my experience some people just need to be told. Lol


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I too have begun to doubt our friendship. Unfortunately in her book, she can do what ever she wants with my things, but I can't lay a finger on her things!!! She is so rude and immature; It makes me sick......:-?

After the Betta tank incident, she told me this: (no kidding!)
"Why are you worrying over some stupid fish? Who cares if it dies, there are plenty of fish in the sea."
I politely said
"They actually do mean something to me, because I think of them as family, not victims. And might I add, I feel so sorry for your next fish."
With that, she got mad and stormed off.....:evil:
I'm still not over this, but she will never be seeing my fish again!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

-round of applause for you- You tell her bro c:

but she is being a brat and a she's a coward for not being able to face the truth.

[haha you should show her this thread xD]


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

man... I'm so glad I don't hangout with idiots anymore o.0 
Poor fish :S


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would love to see the reaction on her face, but I would never purposely show this thread to her!!!! Though it might be kind of funny to show her that she was wrong and I was right......:lol:
I'm just kidding. I would never bring myself to do something like that;-)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw >.< make a petition against her? xD jk


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol!!!! Bailmint, you're too funny!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, I try -hair flip- xD


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, how horrible. You have way more self control, because friend or not, I would have up and smacked her for hitting my tank. And then said we are no longer friends and to not come around anymore. 
I'm really overprotective though. They arent just my pets they are my babies, part of my family. Hitting the tank is pretty much worse than hitting me in my books.

Even without the fish incidents I would think about cutting ties with her. She doesnt sound like a good person to be around. You definitely dont need "friends" like that.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, WhitneyLin, I agree. She wasn't a good friend before, and I thought she would change, but I guess she hasn't in the 11 years I've been "friends" with her.
It was just downright obnoxious of her to slap my tanks like that and treat me that way...... She should really learn to pick on an animal that can defend itself.
Actually..... She has!
She kept bugging and picking on my German shepherd, and I wasn't surprised when she tried to bite her.
She also tried to reach in my cage and pet both my parakeets while talking very loud and moving very quickly. I wasn't surprised when they bit her too.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah if she hasnt changed in 11 years, I dont see much hope. 

Watch out for that! I remember my mother telling me about a dog they had before I was born. It was a great dog, really well mannered. However, there was a paper boy who antagonized that dog everyday. Then one day the dog nipped him. Not bite, didnt draw blood, didnt even scrape. But it pinched him and there was a small bruise. The boy and his family called the police and got the dog put down. 

With that girls selfish me me me attitude I would be quite afraid she would do the same thing should your dog bite her. Unfortunately to the police it normally only matters that your dog bit someone, not that the person was antagonizing it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

+1 on WhitneyLin's comments.

Do NOT let this person ANYWHERE near your dog. If your dog bites her, the dog can be seized. It does NOT matter if you feel this person provoked it. Animal Control will be called in. "Best case" - your dog will be put under "house arrest." Or the dog can be quarantined at the Animal Shelter for 14 days. And if this person convinces authorities that the dog is aggressive, the dog can be euthanized.

This person is not just immature. She poses a potential threat to all of your pets. Personally, if you wish to continue associating with her, my advice is to keep her OUT of your house and AWAY from your pets. Also, if you decide to continue spending time with her, write a list of everything she has done to your pets AND make sure your parents (assuming you're living with them) know everything about this.

If you doubt this, call the local shelter or Animal Control. Ask them what happens to a dog that bites someone, even if the person was harassing the dog. (And remember, that it will be your word against hers. She'll say that she did nothing.)


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

.........Now you guys have me scared of my dog being put down......:shock:
I try my best to keep her away from the dog, but remember, this is a fish forum;-)
She lent me her fish tank for "2-3 years". 2 weeks later, she wants it back.... So she can keep a "hot pink baby Betta" in it....
I don't get it. Anyway, I'm trying to find a way to explain to her that fish keeping maybe isn't her thing...:|


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

don't bother, people like that wont care and wont change. I dealt with those types a lot when I was working as a vet tech. Nothing can be said or done for them to change their minds.
Only thing you can do is take a distance and hope the law will change for the fishes.

Other than create conflict with her and lose your time and energy, and most importantly, the possibility of losing your dog if the pooch gets tired of her games and frustrating you.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

-Steals her fishlets- mINE


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I didnt mean to scare you. Just warn you. You probably didnt even think about that as a possibility. You dont want to think that someone you know could push to have your dog put down, but with her attitude and the way she already treats your pets and her own.... It just sent out warning signs for me. But now that you know, you can keep them separate and not have to worry about it.

I wouldnt bother with trying to talk to her. She's one of those people who think fish are decorations that are disposable and easily replaced. Its horrible and it sucks majorly. The only way i've been able to change the minds of people like that was by comparing it to other pets and saying "would you treat a dog/cat like that?" But with how she treats your other pets, I definitely dont see that having an impact.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

To me, it sounds like this person is worse than just immature and selfish ~ she is simply soulless. I'm thinking of that poor little fish who waited hopefully for a bit of food that never came...... Anyone who could not only do this (how do you "forget" a pet that is slowly starving in front of you??? ) but find it "funny" ~ not someone I'm going to hold close to my heart in friendship.

I'm guessing that you guys are teens still living at home? If so, I would talk to your folks about all this ~ esp. the dog thing. Trust us, she is putting your dog in deep danger, as others have said. Plus, constant teasing from one person can make even a nice dog turn aggressive to everyone... Your folks may decide she simply is no longer welcome in your home, taking the burden of that decision off of you. Also, if she obtains any more animals that she neglects/abuses, perhaps they could talk to _her_ parents? The adults who own the home should ultimately be held responsible for any pets who come into that home, IMHO.

Good luck. Your time, and the gift of your friendship, are valuable things. Don't be afraid to give them away only to people who deserve them!


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

2muttz said:


> Good luck. Your time, and the gift of your friendship, are valuable things. Don't be afraid to give them away only to people who deserve them!


couldn't have said that better myself!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

2muttz said:


> Good luck. Your time, and the gift of your friendship, are valuable things. Don't be afraid to give them away only to people who deserve them!


Preach ! xD


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

This is slightly unrelated but it kind of applies:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

As you pointed out, this is a fish forum. But I still think it's important that you are very aware of what can happen if she provokes your dog, and the dog bites her.

This is from the About.com website: What Should I Do If My Dog Bites Someone?

_Dog Bites and the Law

Dog bite laws can vary greatly depending on local jurisdiction. It is important that you research the laws in your area so you will know what to expect. The following conditions typically apply in dog bite cases: 
You will need to show proof of your dog's rabies vaccination history.
A quarantine period may be required. This will most likely be longer if the rabies vaccine is not current.
Depending on the situation and your dog's history, it is possible for your dog to be designated a "dangerous dog." You may have to comply with specific laws regarding the handling of your dog.
Laws may require that your dog is euthanized if your dog is considered "dangerous," if the injury was very serious, or if a fatality occurred. In addition, you could be held legally responsible and face criminal charges.
Your Role After the Dog Bite

The dog bite victim may choose to press charges and/or file a civil suit against you. In these cases, you should immediately hire an attorney. 

While you may or may not be legally ordered to cover the victim's medical expenses, it is a good idea to offer up front to pay. This shows the victim that you are accepting responsibility for your dog. It may even help you avoid a messy lawsuit. Above all, it is the ethical thing to do, even if you have an explanation for the dog bite. In reality, proving your dog was provoked or somehow justified will be difficult unless it can be proven that the victim was committing a crime. This may be an argument that is not worth having.

It is your responsibility to prevent this type of thing from happening in the future. Take measures to prevent the dog from biting again - contact a professional trainer and possibly a veterinary behaviorist.

In most cases, a dog bite can be easily prevented by taking the proper safety measures._

Source: What Should I Do If My Dog Bites Someone?


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Aw man that whole situation sucks... I bet she guilts you out of your chocolate cake too...
Really do see if your rents can help out with putting up some boundaries. Not a parent, but a dog owner, and I would kebab anyone who pestered my dog that much. Even without the legal implications. 

Just keep in mind, like others have so wisely said, your time, company and love are valuable. You don't owe this petulant child any of them. As sad as it is, just knowing someone for a long time doesn't mean you're compatible as friends. It's hard to 'break up' with people, but you should just weigh the pros and cons... and I'm sure your rents are already anxious to get the brat out of their house!!! They can lay down the law on her a lot better than you can.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys!
From now on she isn't allowed around the dog and the dog will probably stay outside when she is over.!:-D (If she happens to come over again)

Sabina, that was quite funny!!!! Lol!:lol:


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

and smack her for me if she hits your fishtank again


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

With pleasure! Lol!:lol:


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep I'm with everybody else, you don't need toxic people in your life. In the end, you give and give, and they take and take, and its just not worth it. You sound like a lovely and responsible person, and she should be grateful for your friendship, yet it sounds like she has very little respect for you or your things. Get her out of your life.

(It also doesn't need to be some big declaration or anything, just start spending less and less time with her, making excuses not to hang out, not inviting her over etc)


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

The worst has happened....... She bought a new Betta!!!!:evil:
It's a beautiful ruby red veil tail with some blue scales and streaks of blue on its tail when it shines in the light.
She put it in a 1.5 gallon unfiltered unheated hexagon tank beside a window.
I warned her that it might cause algae problems and she tried to tell me that if algae grew, that meant the fish would eat it and she wouldn't have to feed it as much!:shock: I tried to tell her that betas are carnivores and don't like plants, but she just got mad and totally ignored me. I hate when people do that:evil:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

My sister got a fish like that. But oh my God! Can you knock her out with a frying pan and steal it for me? xD. No betta deserves anyone like her, if I knew her I'd do all I can to knock some sense in her brain and save the poor animal.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

First of all, your "friend" is a moron. Plain and simple.

Second, she acts like a selfish, egocentric sociopath with no regard for the comfort or safety of either creatures rather they be furry, finned, or smooth skinned. She's the kind of person that grows up to abuse and neglect her kids which she had exclusively for the government benefits. 

Third, this is 100% her nature. You will NOT change her mind. She has never listened to you and never will. She could very likely end up hurting YOUR pets or forcing them to protect themselves regardless of the safeguards you put in place. She will keep getting mad at you over things you had nothing to do with (like the lack of hot pink bettas). She will continue to be a drama queen who believes she is never in the wrong. She will always dismiss what others say if what they say is not to her liking or is different than her own opinion. She will be disrespectful.

And finally, to quote your "friend", there are plenty of other fish in the sea. Why consider someone a friend when they consistently treat you, your pets, and your belongings with disrespect or when they belittle your opinions, beliefs, and passions? I agree with those before me who have said you should talk to your parents about the situation before dissolving the friendship so they will know why and can support you, do damage control, or just stay out of it while you handle everything privately.

I also want you to know there are people out there who will be your true friends. You may not find them soon, but one day they will just stumble into your life and then you will know what true friendship is.

My first true best friend later became my fiancée. We met when I was 22, started dating in early 2009, and got engaged this year. I didn't meet my two closest female friends until three years ago. They all accept me exactly the way I am, flaws and all, and it is the best feeling in the world. I wouldn't change a thing about them.

My dad didn't meet his first real best friend until he was in his mid fifties! They now act like brothers and if you didn't know better, you would sware they were by the way they act. They always look forward to their fishing trips. They go several times a year and have a blast. They always bring home an ungodly number of falays and we eat fresh fish for days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Can we get a round of applause for Bluewind? She basically summed it up for all of us.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

*takes a bow*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I so agree with everyone here. My dog has a slight Napoleon complex, weighing only 7lbs, so when new people come over I hold him until he has calmed down and stopped flipping out at them. I also make sure to fervently warn everyone that comes anywhere close to my bedroom to never, EVER put their fingers in my rat cage. None of my rats are aggressive or mean, really, but someone definitely fed Pepper through the bars of her cage sometime in her life because she violently snatches and tugs anything that comes in the cage that way. I actually get the most well-behaved rat out for the visitor to play with if I feel unsure about their rule-following abilities (such as when visiting small children are over) until they are bored, so then they are less likely to feel compelled to poke any phalanges in. As for my fish, my friends only look at the glass, and if they try to poke at it my brother and sister (7 and 4) will babble the "fish rules" I have established until they don't even want to look at my fish anymore. ;-) They do this with the "rat rules," too.Having such small children around my pets, I made it extremely clear to them not to break ANY rule I put in place, and I just show them the scar Pepper gave me if I find they even thought about breaking the rules.

Maybe you need some strict pet rules for your friend. Tell her that if you other friend's 7- and 4-year-old siblings can follow such simple rules, surely she can as well. ;-) lol

When it comes to her fish, I would honestly start carrying betta pellets in my pocket whenever going to her house to feed the fish. Maybe leave a couple in front of the tank as a reminder, lol  Hope things go better!


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

As Bluewind said, she sounds like a sociopath, she lacks empathy, understanding and respect, sadly this will only get worse as she gets older.

In life there are people who just seem kind of soulless and cannot see that sometimes they are wrong, they just turn everything around when something goes wrong, they blame someone else or something else, they always play the victim. 

You need to sit her down once and for all and explain that her behavior is not acceptable, be polite but do not mince your words, if she lacks the insight to see that what she is doing to you and your fish is wrong, well then it's time to wish her a happy life and say goodbye, she will only drag you down and make things miserable for you.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry but even without animal laws, since fish can be considered property to some degree, won't the other person still be required to pay for damages the fish/animals get injured/sick?

I don't mean to sound heartless with that inquiry just curious since if fish/animal-specific laws aren't too helpful other laws might be a good ground for complaint.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Good thinking Vergil. Kind of like how they got All Capone (a murderer and mob boss from the 1920s) with tax evasion ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keltera (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't show your 'friend' this









Just sayin


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

woa


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Vergil - 

Yes, fish would be considered property. If someone injures or kills your fish, you could sue for damages. But even if the suit was successful, you'd probably be limited to the "replacement cost.".... And the court costs alone would likely be more than the "replacement cost" for a Betta. 

Perhaps most importantly, even though it's potentially possible to get reimbursed for destruction of property --> the fish would still be dead or injured. :-(


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg kelt! Is that the betta's natural coloration? It looks like it has on lipstick and blush! Beautiful ^_^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Not necessarily to sue in court, but at least if there are reports of her doing such things then at least it stacks up in her records esp if she tries to hurt other animals and she wants to put them to sleep because she got bitten/clawed/tackled/etc.


----------



## aquafin (Feb 10, 2014)

I know it can be difficult to cut ties with her since she has been a friend to you for so long but I agree that you should tell her you don't appreciate the way she treats your animals, and keep her away from your dog. I was over at one of my friend's houses about a year and a half ago and she had gotten a new fish tank, pretty small, not sure what kind of fish were in there because their water was so dirty I couldn't see them. I didn't know much about fish then (before I became a fish owner) and I said something about the tank and she said "I feel so bad for them, their water is so dirty and I don't clean it." ........?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow this poor bettas stories glad I am changing mines water soon 

I can't believe some people how neglectful they can be


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Any updates hun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> +1 on WhitneyLin's comments.
> 
> Do NOT let this person ANYWHERE near your dog. If your dog bites her, the dog can be seized. It does NOT matter if you feel this person provoked it. Animal Control will be called in. "Best case" - your dog will be put under "house arrest." Or the dog can be quarantined at the Animal Shelter for 14 days. And if this person convinces authorities that the dog is aggressive, the dog can be euthanized.
> 
> ...


Oh, absolutely, I'm sure there are several people who've said this as well, but in terms of animal biting, the authorities kill first and ask questions, if ever, later. 
I understand why they feel that it is necessary to put down a dog that bites for general safety and an inability to look into every case and get the entire story...But it absolutely means that it is the responsibility of the **owner** to PREVENT a bite from ever happening in any circumstances.

On the rest of this...
You need to cut ties with this girl. Tell your parents what she's doing if you need to in order to make sure that you have adult back-up on this to prevent her from coming to your home. She's going out of her way to torment you, and part of that is by hurting her fish. She knows it makes you angry, and so she's going to neglect it to death and continue this cycle until she can no longer get a rise out of you. It's very simple bully behavior, and it's pathetic. You don't need it in your life, and by taking away her ability to bother you, you may actually be helping her fish, and you're definitely going to keep your own pets safer. 

I'm not sure that I'd call her a psychopath, there are very clear DSM-IV qualifications for this, but MANY teenagers and some young children WILL display these types of characteristics because they have not been taught better, they're looking for attention, something is wrong at home or school...the list goes on and on. 

There is nothing realistically you can do to/about her, or to help her fish, and the only option left to you is to distance yourself from her and her ridiculously childish antics. It would be easier to make a new friend and have an actual friendship than it will be to continue dealing with this horrid child.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

This is NOT a good friend. She's not even a good person. Many sociopaths that later turn into serial killers all started out torturing animals. At BEST, she is a total narcisist, and that isn't someone you want associating with anyway. The fastest way I've made friends is through my pets. If one cannot respect my pets, I tend to lose all interest in them.


----------

